# ICD-10 and ASCs



## carriep9829 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi! The AAPC had posted that there would be specialty specific distance learning, webinars, and audio conferences. Would anyone know if there would be a specialty one for ambulatory surgery centers? Or would it be too early to know?


----------

